# EP fiber Rapala Xrap minnow



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Veeeeerrrry cool! I can just imagine all the species which would go after that!


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Water tested it today and it was good...when it worked...action was pretty inconsistent....so iwent back to the drawing board, made the lip wider, added foam so it would float up after being stripped....back to the local water for a wet test....and it was money...wiggled and slashed nd dove when stripped...slowly floated back to the surface during the pause....


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

thats rad, never seen it before.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

What did you use to make the lip?


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

lip was made by tying in a mono loop and then covering with clear cure goo epoxy...interested in any criticism or comments, I know a lot of guys on here are great tiers...my first concern is with the length and gap of the hook, the lip may make hookups more difficult...


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

A buddy of mine did the same thing on some flys, but he told me that the lip would break pretty easy, but I'm not sure if he used CCG, he may have used epoxy.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you cast one yet? I am interested to hear if the lip causes it to spin in the air.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah sure did...casts just fine, turns over fine...only issue is you cant lift it outta the water at 30 feet bc the lip really digs when you try and pic it up....the action is really cool though...if you let it float back to the surface you can pick it up much easier


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How about a tutorial on the lip?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

As to casting it, it may take one weight rod heavier than you planned. 

I assure you that just like is done with some other diver type flies, even Dahlbergs, using a roll cast to get the fly outta or off of the water will work like a charm.

Just roll cast to get the fly off the water, backcast and toss, or go into your normal false cast routine and have at it.

Great looking fly, bass, snook, and even reds & trout ought to jump all over it. Almost forgot baby tarpon, but you better have a lot of em for the little poons.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

Never one to knock diy, but did you consider using fly lips? Also, if your using foam for flotation, couldn't you flip that over and use the wedge to drive the fly down "diver" style? One less component to the fly that way.

Just questions. I like the fly and the ingenuity.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

I have seen the fly lips...I just wanted to try and do my own thing...here's a little tutorial, filmed w my iPhone, im no pro so please dont laugh lol!  

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poxD9Hf9fSU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdBxl1UCVsU[/media]


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

sorry about the low volume...my 3 yr old was napping


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Those are great...thanks


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice! Where in SC are you located?


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

just outside of north augusta...got my masters a USC! lived in lexington while I was in school...


----------

